# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ndrysho Firmën

## drini_në_TR

*Çfarë është nënshkrimi/firma?*

Nënshkrimi është një tekst i shkurtër që mund të vësh posht postimeve të tua. Tekstin mund ta bësh të shfaqet siç ke dëshirë me anë të Kodeve të Forumit _(për më shumë lexo këtu)_. Maksimumi i gërmave që mund të përdorësh në nënshkrim, duke përmbledhur edhe gërmat e Kodeve, është 500 gërma gjithësej. 

Në nënshkrim mund të vini thënie të mënçura, pjesë nga poezi, por edhe lidhje temash në forum ose në Albasoul. Në nënshkrim nuk lejohet futja me kod e pamjeve pasi i ngarkojnë temat jasht mase. Gjithashtu lidhjet me faqe në internet që janë fitimpruese, ose forume të tjera shqiptare, nuk lijehen në nënshkrim. 

Një shëmbull nënshkrimi është si kjo që kam vënë tani:

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Si mund ta ndryshoj nënshkrimin?*

Nënshkrimin mund ta ndryshosh në dy mynyra: *1)* Duke shkuar tek Paneli i Anëtarit _(lexo më shumë këtu)_; *2)* Duke shkuar tek Lidhjet e Shpejta/Ndrysho Firmën, si tek figura e mëposhtme:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Pasi të kesh shtypur *Ndrysho Firmën*, do gjëndesh tek dritarja ku mund të shkruash nënshkrimin tënd. Në figurën e mëposhtme mund të shikosh shkrimin bashkë me kode të nënshkrimit tim që ilistrova mësipër:

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Por nëse nuk dua të përdor fare nënshkrim, a mundem që mos ta paraqes fare?*

Po, sigurisht që mund ta heqësh opsionin e patjes së një nënshkrimi. Forumi të mundëson dy mynyra sesi të paraqesësh ose mos të paraqesësh nënshkrimin tënd. 

Një mynyrë është ta heqesh fare nga shfaqja nënshkrimin tënd, nga të gjitha temat dhe postimet e tua në forum është që nga Mundësitë e Anëtarit ta pastrosh katrorin nga shigjeta e *Shfaq Firmën* _(për hollësit e tjera lexo postet nr.1 & 5 këtu)_

Mynyra e dytë është mos ta shfaqësh nënshkrimin tënd vetëm nga poste të caktuara. Postet që i ke postuar mëparë nuk mund t'ua heqësh dot nënshkrimin tënd, nëse nuk ua heq të gjithave. Opsionin për t'i hequr nënshkrimet nga postet që ke hedhur në forum e kan vetëm Moderatorët, SMOtë dhe Adminat. Por ti mund të mos-shfaqësh nënshkrimin tënd para se të postosh një post duke pastruar këtë katror poshtë dritares si tek figura e mëposhtme:

----------

